
Getting your first 500-1000 users - sakofchit
https://medium.com/sideprojects/how-to-get-your-first-500-1000-users-for-your-product-project-and-or-service-for-free-41a888a08764
======
sakofchit
This article contains a collection of resources (websites, subreddits, etc.) I
had been assembling where you can garner early users for your product/service.
Let me know what you think :)

